# M3 beauty, more than paint deep.



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Hi everyone,
I know how most of us feel about our beautiful M3s in that we want them to shine like fine crystal but what about the M3 drivers who actually drive it like they stole it? Dings, chips, dents, scratches, curbed wheels, dirt for days, black front wheels with the one exception being mechanically well maintained. I'de like to see pics of M3s who that serve faithfully as being rode hard and put away wet. Pics and stories anybody?


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Lori said:


> Hi everyone,
> I know how most of us feel about our beautiful M3s in that we want them to shine like fine crystal but what about the M3 drivers who actually drive it like they stole it? Dings, chips, dents, scratches, curbed wheels, dirt for days, black front wheels with the one exception being mechanically well maintained. I'de like to see pics of M3s who that serve faithfully as being rode hard and put away wet. Pics and stories anybody?


My pics only show a fairly clean well taken care of M3.

and....

I am not hard on my M3, *but I actually did buy it to use !!* I actually have 11,000 miles on her in year 1. Sure I wash and wax, oil every 6,000 as opposed to 12,000. But honestly contrary to many beliefs....an E46 M3 makes a great daily driver. I enjoy the performance and reasonable comfort. Although I have a 4X4 pick-up and a 4-Runner.

Any guess which vehicle I prefer to pull out of the garage ??


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

flashinthepan said:


> My pics only show a fairly clean well taken care of M3.
> 
> and....
> 
> ...


I have another car that I use as a daily driver but sometimes I take the M3 to work. I would love to drive it every day.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

it may ot look like it, but I never take her out of the garage if I am not going to drive her HARD!
I have other cars for the market or library.
This car it designed to be driven hard and that is exactly how I drive her... I never set the Ebrake when returning to the garage because when I get her home the brakes are so hot that they would fuse to the Rotors in a heartbeat!


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> it may ot look like it, but I never take her out of the garage if I am not going to drive her HARD!
> I have other cars for the market or library.
> This car it designed to be driven hard and that is exactly how I drive her... I never set the Ebrake when returning to the garage because when I get her home the brakes are so hot that they would fuse to the Rotors in a heartbeat!


Your car looks immaculate. Even though an M3 makes a great daily driver, I guess not many actually are. I was at the dealership not too long ago and there was a guy there who had an M3 with racing seats, special windows, side exhaust, and no back seat. The car was all scratched up and it had a big crack in the rear bumper. At first I thought it an abomination but soon realized that this is what the M3 was made for and all was right..


----------



## JetPilot (Jun 4, 2003)

Just passed 70k km in 20 months. It is my only car and use it for everything I need a car for. I try to keep it clean, but it does have a lot of paint chips...


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I wouldn't buy an M3 if I wasn't going to put at least 12K miles a year on it. That's why it has back seats and compromises. If I was going to buy something for weekend fun that wasn't going to be driven much it would have to be an impractical 2 seater sports car of some kind.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Moderato said:


> I wouldn't buy an M3 if I wasn't going to put at least 12K miles a year on it. That's why it has back seats and compromises. If I was going to buy something for weekend fun that wasn't going to be driven much it would have to be an impractical 2 seater sports car of some kind.


 :thumbup: I bought mine to enjoy ! If a new one comes along that is prettier, say the e90 M3, I will buy it. I love having a great performer always underneath me. The other car I like, is a bit less practical, the 911's, sheer beauty, good performers, not quite as versatile as my M3 imo.

Lori I still think your new M3 with the pkg is about the prettiest I have seen.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Moderato said:


> I wouldn't buy an M3 if I wasn't going to put at least 12K miles a year on it. That's why it has back seats and compromises. If I was going to buy something for weekend fun that wasn't going to be driven much it would have to be an impractical 2 seater sports car of some kind.


EXACTLY!! :thumbup:

When mine comes in in June it will be my daily but the convert will be a back up on rainy days. Its meant to be driven not sit in the garage.


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

flashinthepan said:


> My pics only show a fairly clean well taken care of M3.
> 
> and....
> 
> ...


Funny...I'm over 11k...and I received mine in October...As I'm probably going to be replacing rear tires as well, during my first service sometime this week...No dents, dings, and no curb rash on the wheels...Washed vigurously, but never waxed...Mainly because it won't stop raining long enough and would be rather pointless...Dirt rarely has a chance to touch my car...and is also a daily driver...

05 BMW M3 or 94 Ford Ranger...Which would you pick to drive each day???


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

flashinthepan said:


> :thumbup: I bought mine to enjoy ! If a new one comes along that is prettier, say the e90 M3, I will buy it. I love having a great performer always underneath me. The other car I like, is a bit less practical, the 911's, sheer beauty, good performers, not quite as versatile as my M3 imo.
> 
> Lori I still think your new M3 with the pkg is about the prettiest I have seen.


Thanks, I agree. I am very fortunate to be able to drive such a beautiful car. It seems a shame to subject it to the harsh environment. I wish I had one to drive and one to keep sealed in a giant airtight glass box.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Lori said:


> Thanks, I agree. I am very fortunate to be able to drive such a beautiful car. It seems a shame to subject it to the harsh environment. I wish I had one to drive and one to keep sealed in a giant airtight glass box.


 :rofl:

Hey !!!

How about..

1 black & 1 silver ?

Black on the sunny days - Silver on the other days

Of course, then you need the 8 car garage..etc etc...


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Lori said:


> Hi everyone,
> I know how most of us feel about our beautiful M3s in that we want them to shine like fine crystal but what about the M3 drivers who actually drive it like they stole it? Dings, chips, dents, scratches, curbed wheels, dirt for days, black front wheels with the one exception being mechanically well maintained. I'de like to see pics of M3s who that serve faithfully as being rode hard and put away wet. Pics and stories anybody?


Guilty as charged. I've got no pics, as there's no real point... it's filthy most of the time . I can't remember the last time it was hand washed... I don't think I hand washed it in 2004.

Dings: Check
Chips: Lots of them
Swirls: Yep
Wheels: All curbed and never cleaned.
Front Spoiler: Rashed pretty badly
Windshield: Cracked

I'd rather drive a crapped up black M3 every day and enjoy it rather than a garage queen that never gets used. It's kind of liberating actually to not care.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> Guilty as charged. I've got no pics, as there's no real point... it's filthy most of the time . I can't remember the last time it was hand washed... I don't think I hand washed it in 2004.
> 
> Dings: Check
> Chips: Lots of them
> ...


There ya go! I knew there were some people of this school of thought out there. Liberating, yes it must be a great feeling! Keep them comming. Pics too! :thumbup:


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I picked up my CPO M3 in February 2004 with 7600 miles on it. It was put in service in June of 2003. Including the recent two months when I couldn't drive it due to a broken leg, it's now up to 36K miles. It's my daily driver and I couldn't imagine why it wouldn't be practical for anyone to use one as such. Plenty of room, decent gas mileage (at commuting speeds), and so much fun when you push the loud pedal. I do wash it regularly, but it's got its share of minor scratches on the front, no door dings as of yet. I just had an oil service a few weeks ago and hope to squeeze in Inspection II before the 50K mark. I'm on my 3rd set of rear tires, 2nd set of fronts, added the Icelink during my downtime which is a must have I think.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

elbert said:


> The M3 is a nice car and you should take care of it, but c'mon people, we're not talking about some rare dusenburg with original paint.
> 
> Some older pics taken after a driving school...
> Casualties of the drive to and from the track, HT10's can be dusty.


Nice bumper. I like how the red splatter shows up so well against the white. :thumbup:


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

My daily driver and looks like it. Got a long scratch down the right-side door and I don't have a clue how it got there. Doesn't look like it's been keyed - dunno :dunno:

Bottom of the air damn looks like hell. Wheels are all scratched up.

But lemme tell ya folks - *IT RUNS LIKE A M***ERf***ER!! :thumbup: :fingers:

*I am as happy as a clam!


----------

